# Camera bag for 70-200mm 2.8 mounted



## Jack56 (Dec 10, 2014)

Oh boy, oh girl,
How difficult life can be.
I can't find the right camera bag for me.
I've got a F-stop Tilopa for my gear when I am on holiday.
I've also got the Billingham Hadley Pro. A very nice, waterproof bag. I like this one. Stylish with character. Although, that's my opinion. Now I am looking for another, stylish bag, to store my mark5dIII and 70-200 2.8 vertically.
Why? When I go for a shoot in the forest or for some portraits I like to bring this combination in a bag.
I want a bag in the same style as the Billingham. I've looked at the Billingham Hadley Large. A bit bulky with the 70-200. The Hadley Large Pro, a bit too big, I think.
The TT Retro 20? Mmmm, I've read about the bad padding. True?
Does this style meet the style of Billingham?
Or is it better to walk around with the 70-200 unmounted?
Please, ......


----------



## Tsuru (Dec 10, 2014)

If you've considered the TT Retrospective you can also look at the Lowepro Messenger Pro 180AW which is almost identical looks wise but has a different internal arrangement. I've fit a gripped 6D with the 70-200mmf/2.8 II mounted along with a speedlight and another lens with room to spare.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Dec 10, 2014)

Think Tank Urban Disguise 60 seems to fit the bill. That's what I use right now. I have the V2.0, which has been discontinued - but the Classic looks to be more or less the same. I can carry a 5D3 with 70-200 mounted with room to spare. I can even do it with the battery grip attached, but it's a bit tight because of the center zipper design.

Right now I'm looking for something bigger that has wheels to help me deal with a back problem, but I still plan to keep the Urban Disguise 60 V2.0.


----------



## FTb-n (Dec 10, 2014)

I use a ThinkTank Digital Holster 30 V2.0 on a padded Pro Speed Belt. The belt seems easier to carry than a shoulder bag and this holster expands so you can leave the hood in shooting position -- very handy.


----------



## ScottyP (Dec 10, 2014)

How about a Thule pack? 

http://www.thule.com/en-us/us/products/sleeves-and-cases/camera-bags-and-cases/camera-toploaders/thule-perspektiv-l-toploader-_-tl_85854227971

This one will carry your vertical setup. I have the larger backpack which holds a lot. I found that due to its lightweight but rigid construction keeps the bag looking less "huge", as it does not slouch like most bags do. Thule is all about camping gear so it is waterproof, solid, etc....


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 11, 2014)

I use a Lowe Pro toploader for my Camera with lens attached. It works for even a 1 series body with 70-200 or 100-400 attached.

http://www.lowepro.com/#ToploaderPro_series


----------



## Davebo (Dec 11, 2014)

FTb-n said:


> I use a ThinkTank Digital Holster 30 V2.0 on a padded Pro Speed Belt. The belt seems easier to carry than a shoulder bag and this holster expands so you can leave the hood in shooting position -- very handy.



+1 on the TT Digital Holsters. Have 2 DH 50's ....gripped 7D + 70-200 f/2.8 in one, gripped 7D MK II + 400 f5.6 in the other. Perfect for 'grab and go' shooting.


----------

